# NZ visa query



## chinmay shah (Sep 15, 2011)

any one guide me scope of softwar e engineer

i am intrested in PR ..can any one tell me my qualification is in their demand list and its in hogh priority ?

i have done my assessment with ACS...with positive reply..

how much score in IELTS required?

which visa i get and how much time it will take?

i will get visa by EOI or direct?

guide me on above questions...

tx in advance


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

chinmay shah said:


> any one guide me scope of softwar e engineer
> 
> i am intrested in PR ..can any one tell me my qualification is in their demand list and its in hogh priority ?
> 
> ...


Hi there
You'll find all this information (and more) on the Immigration New Zealand website.


----------



## chinmay shah (Sep 15, 2011)

hi 

i heard that we cant get NZ PR directly first we have to go via student visa then after 1 yr completion i will get NZ PR..

Its compulsory?AM i right?


tx


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

chinmay shah said:


> hi
> 
> i heard that we cant get NZ PR directly first we have to go via student visa then after 1 yr completion i will get NZ PR..
> 
> ...


No - if you have the qualifications already and get enough points then you won't need the student visa first.


----------



## chinmay shah (Sep 15, 2011)

i heard that
we need to go via student visa first then after 1 yr will get pr is it true ? if not then can any one send me any web site which clarify this thing


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

chinmay shah said:


> i heard that
> we need to go via student visa first then after 1 yr will get pr is it true ? if not then can any one send me any web site which clarify this thing


Sorry - isn't that just repeating your original question (which I have already answered)?


----------

